# Samsung is now my HERO!



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

http://androidandme.com/thread/samsung-pays-apple-1-billion-sending-30-trucks-full-of-5-cents-coins/

Sorry if this is a LITTLE off topic... I said little because it doessss refer to Samsung...


----------



## jhssal (Nov 19, 2011)

It's funny...


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

Lies...


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

welll sorry i was too quick to post this because i found it hilarious.... supposibly this isnt true... i read its not even payable yet and samsung is appealing it..... sorry guys... but this woulda been hilarious if it were true!


----------



## Baked_Tator (Jun 11, 2011)

i hope to god this is true!!!!


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

it's not true & no company would turn over a billion dollars without a huge fight..


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

isn't true guys


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah this is fake.. sadly..


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

Think about how many nickels this would take.... I don't think it's possible(although it would be hilarious)

Cellar Door

"Who are you people and where is my horse?"


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

WTLW


----------



## jbzcar (Feb 3, 2012)

Google is your friend.









http://www.snopes.com/politics/satire/samsung.asp


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

Satire is hard.


----------

